# Help I need a website



## tshirtforu (Jun 12, 2011)

I need an e-commerce website. I want to purchase a template with host . I do not like zencart / Template monster any suggestions? 
I have over 100 t-shirt design and 100 sweatshirt design with sizes and colors variation , zencart limit you with the veriation option. 
I'll use Paypal or Amazon cart. 
Please help me find a template.
*
*


----------



## Salecrafters (Oct 26, 2012)

Cashie commerce


----------



## tshirtforu (Jun 12, 2011)

Salecrafters said:


> Cashie commerce


Thank you but I need something more professional...


----------



## newgraphiceffect (Jul 24, 2011)

Look at opencart works great for everything u mentioned


----------



## DaGman84 (Jun 8, 2013)

Shopify looks great!


----------



## mcologne (Mar 22, 2013)

Check Woocommerce... it pretty simple.


----------



## cr34te (May 17, 2013)

Shopify looks great! They do however charge a transaction fee.

Others I've looked at are bigcartel, volusion, magento go and bigcommerce. But I personally think shopify is by far the best looking (it's not the best value though)

Most of these ones offer free trials so I think you should sign up for a few trials and check them out to see if they're what you are looking for.


----------



## tshirtforu (Jun 12, 2011)

newgraphiceffect said:


> Look at opencart works great for everything u mentioned


Thank you about opencart I like it, do you know if they charge a transaction fee? Can I use Amazon as payment method?


----------



## bdawg8527 (Apr 10, 2011)

Opencart is just an ecommerce software. They have many different payment modules. U can use paypal to handle payments, or other payment processors. I just added authorize.net to process credit cards and its a 100$ setup and then $20 a month and .05 a transaction. my site is stuckonwalls.com and I sell decals but it could easily be setup for shirts.


----------



## TRMMarketing (Nov 22, 2011)

Check Theme Forest for your e-commerce theme. They are some of the most competitive price template resellers around. They are also operated out of Australia and honor returns and refunds if the need arises without a hassle.


----------



## libuchacko (Dec 10, 2007)

At the end of the day, many of those shopping carts are great for pick pack items. The one I like the most is nopCommerce (nopCommerce - free open source shopping cart software). I have personally used nopCommerce for t-shirt selling and find it to be good enough to handle variations and allow for paypal integration. 

Let me tell you one thing though:
You will need to handle and manage HOW you will get your data into the store itself. All of those carts you mentioned can do the job (some better than others) but you will absolutely get nothing out of it, if you do not set it up correctly. 

If you have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask. 

Thanks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Woocommerce is where it's at.

First, it's free.

Second, it's highly supported with plugins and extensions and themes.

Third, it's free.

Fourth, it's free.


----------



## libuchacko (Dec 10, 2007)

It may be free to download, but to do anything useful, you have to pay. For example:
Price breaks by volume: $99
USPS Shipping module: $49
Product Add-Ons: $29
Product Import: $99




treefox2118 said:


> Woocommerce is where it's at.
> 
> First, it's free.
> 
> ...


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have 3 ecommerce sites that make money with Woo already.

1 of them has the USPS method module and the product add-on module. The other two don't.

The basic Woocommerce platform lets you handle basic shipping and limited product variations (up to 50 variations per product) for free.

Product Import was pretty useless for me -- we do all our importing through SQL commands and scripting. If you manage your own website and don't want to learn SQL, you're only limiting yourself.


----------



## libuchacko (Dec 10, 2007)

For tshirtforu's purpose, it's not really free then...



treefox2118 said:


> 1 of them has the USPS method module and the product add-on module. The other two don't.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

tshirtforu said:


> I need an e-commerce website. I want to purchase a template with host . I do not like zencart / Template monster any suggestions?
> I have over 100 t-shirt design and 100 sweatshirt design with sizes and colors variation , zencart limit you with the veriation option.
> I'll use Paypal or Amazon cart.
> Please help me find a template.
> ...


Well it really depends on how far/how professional you want to go.

We run our sites via WordPress as it is easy to alter data and keep an extremely active site all while allowing us to house thousands of products and a design center for customers. The site itself was built by a professional web developer but if that option is too steep for you, I would recommend searching for premium WordPress themes and just incorporate PayPal or Amazon into the site so people can check-out.


----------



## newgraphiceffect (Jul 24, 2011)

Opencart does have an extension available for amazon payments, you can download it from their website for $40


----------



## iwantwebsite (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok, i can help you out with creating a ecommerce website. i have made many website.. you can see my portfolio at http://www.iwantwebsite.com ... i will create a awesome website for you....


----------



## kotan (Jan 28, 2012)

If you can opt for WooCommerce, then it's a good option, I've personally experienced it and would say it's really customizable to suit your needs. But if you don't like the coding part, and just want to post up products, get orders, process, and deliver, then shopify might be a good bet.


----------

